
Why Search is broken and how we intend to fix it - zipz
https://www.tawk.to/blurts/why-search-is-broken-and-how-we-intend-to-fix-it/
======
brownbat
Sidepoint from the main purpose, but I also like the unobtrusive buttons for
positive feedback.

I'd really like a search engine where I could upvote or downvote domains.
There are a whole series of searches where I get an understandable result that
I'd personally never prefer. ie, maybe a user hates McDonald's and wants to
bury it from nearby food results, or prefers the user experience on Wikipedia
over imdb when searching for movies or actors.

Or maybe a spammy experts forum somehow climbed the rankings by towing the
line of acceptable site behavior, I don't know.

I feel like Google experimented with something like this for a while then
pulled it, but I can't find records of it...

If my votes affect search rankings for everyone else, it could be easily
gamed, but let me at least control the rankings I personally see.

